# Are my new Lipos still safe to use?



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been out this for about 2 1/2 years and I was looking at my RC cars the other day to get them back out, blow the dust off, and use them.

Just before I stopped using them I got 4 brand new lipo packs and a new Lipo charger and I never used them or charged them. They are in still the same factory charged condition they came from the supplier.

I found them in the mix of all my stuff and they are as new looking now as they were when I got them.

Will they be still OK and safe to charge and use as is right now?

Will they have degraded over the past couple years and be unsafe or will I be OK to use them?

Do I need to take any other precautions, because of such long storage, other then the normal Lipo charging safety precautions? IE Use Lipo charger, fire bag, and be around when charging?

I hate to recycle almost $200 in batteries. But if they will be unsafe and blow up or have other disastrous results because of non use I will.
Lynn


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

go out side and hook them up and check to see what each cells voltage is. i would say as long as it never got to low should be good.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got a new meter and all four lipo packs are reading around 15.3

Lynn


----------



## WFOraceway (Jan 2, 2014)

what s are i take it that they are 4s


----------

